# Doesn't she look lovely Terry?



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2015)

You know that you want to!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 10, 2015)

Hmm. Still want to do one in RAF grey/green wrap-around .................... and we came so close to getting them - after the **** up with TSR2.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 11, 2015)

Build a RAAF one ya big girl.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2015)

Wildcat said:


> Build a RAAF one ya big girl.



But I'd have to display it upside down - it would look silly with its wheels sticking up in the air !


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2015)

fair go, That's how they land them down here Terry,


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes, I've seen how RAAF F-111's land - leaving the wheels up, to save on the cost of tyres !


----------

